# LoZ the wind waker ! :D



## wind_waker_tetra (Mar 7, 2009)

isnt the wind waker a good game I just got it like 2 days ago and its an awsome game! many bosses I have seen in four swords  and there is one boss that is similiar to bongo - bongo in ocarina of time !   comment plz and tell me what you liked about the game !


----------



## nicko9585 (Mar 7, 2009)

the wind walker sucks its the worst game in the history of Zelda! worse than link's awakening


----------



## wind_waker_tetra (Mar 7, 2009)

oh.... ok .. then...


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 7, 2009)

nicko9585 said:
			
		

> the wind walker sucks its the worst game in the history of Zelda! worse than ]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Joe (Mar 7, 2009)

Is it new?


----------



## wind_waker_tetra (Mar 7, 2009)

thxx I think the graphics are Cool lol ^.^   and thxx again . toonlinksmaster


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 7, 2009)

Joe said:
			
		

> Is it new?


<_<

No....it's like 3 years old...


----------



## Ciaran (Mar 7, 2009)

Joe said:
			
		

> Is it new?


N its a gamecube game, it looks friendlier 2...


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 7, 2009)

Toon][quote="Joe said:
			
		

> Is it new?


<_<

No....it's like 3 years old...[/quote]Wow joe.........You thought it was new. Its a GAMECUBE game.......xP


----------



## wind_waker_tetra (Mar 7, 2009)

and joe no its not I just like the game alot  so I decided to post this !


----------



## julezz (Mar 7, 2009)

i finished the game i really liked it


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 7, 2009)

It's not as good as Ocarina of Time but it is one of the best.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## MygL (Mar 7, 2009)

WindWaker is the BEST zelda game is my favorite zelda game


----------



## Ciaran (Mar 7, 2009)

I hope they do a new play control version of it for the wii, I never had a gc... :'(


----------



## wind_waker_tetra (Mar 7, 2009)

xYoh me too ! and ive played ocarine of time (I still have it xP ) and its really fun too !  I liked the story alot !


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 7, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> It's not as good as Ocarina of Time but it is one of the best.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> ...


xDDD

That's my trainee for ya!

<small>And why I'm his master ></small>


----------



## SilverCyrus (Mar 7, 2009)

I really liked this Link game.........im not even that big of a LoZ fan but this game was really fun


----------



## wind_waker_tetra (Mar 7, 2009)

I agree that its fun !! lol  I love the bosses but the first three (the only ones ive finished ) are kinda easy D: well actually really easy


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 7, 2009)

wind_waker_tetra said:
			
		

> I agree that its fun !! lol  I love the bosses but the first three (the only ones ive finished ) are kinda easy D: well actually really easy


So you haven't got the Master Sword yet?
Since you're a noobie, I suggest you bring fairies. ^_^

You'll kill a LOT of hard people.


----------



## Yetiman15 (Mar 7, 2009)

I think this may have been the first Zelda game I beat other than oracle of ages and seasons, It was after playing this game that I realized I could beat the past games too. I was scared of OoT thanks to the Redeads


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 7, 2009)

Yetiman15 said:
			
		

> I think this may have been the first Zelda game I beat other than oracle of ages and seasons, It was after playing this game that I realized I could beat the past games too. I was scared of OoT thanks to the Redeads


LOL.

Wussy.

I was always scared of the zombies and such until I made doube digits, but I still played cuz it was suspenseful! 

And I liked getting bit.


----------



## wind_waker_tetra (Mar 7, 2009)

Toon][quote="wind_waker_tetra said:
			
		

> I agree that its fun !! lol  I love the bosses but the first three (the only ones ive finished ) are kinda easy D: well actually really easy


So you haven't got the Master Sword yet?
Since you're a noobie, I suggest you bring fairies. ^_^

You'll kill a LOT of hard people.[/quote]no I got the master sword I have to find like islands that are freezing or really hot with the fishies that you need to talk to  thats where I am at my game


----------



## Yetiman15 (Mar 7, 2009)

wind_waker_tetra said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="wind_waker_tetra said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no I got the master sword I have to find like island that are frezing or really hot with the fishies that you need to talk to  thats where I am at my game [/quote]Souds like you need the fire and ice arrows.


----------



## wind_waker_tetra (Mar 7, 2009)

and where do you get that ?? :S


----------



## Yetiman15 (Mar 7, 2009)

wind_waker_tetra said:
			
		

> and where do you get that ?? :S


Mother and Child Isles you need the transporting song from cyclos.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 7, 2009)

wind_waker_tetra said:
			
		

> and where do you get that ?? :S


I KNOW!
Go find the tornado at sea, get sucked in and shoot the guy up top with arrows 3 times.

U get the teleporting song telly to the island near the Forsaken Fortress then talk to the fairy and get them


----------



## NikoKing (Mar 7, 2009)

nicko9585 said:
			
		

> the wind walker sucks its the worst game in the history of Zelda! worse than ]Link's Awakening was amazing.
> AC:CF Sucks.


----------



## wind_waker_tetra (Mar 7, 2009)

wow ...so what do you do first ??? ill go plug my gc and can you tell me plz ?  you guys rock ! thx !


----------



## Resonate (Mar 7, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> nicko9585 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NikoKing (Mar 7, 2009)

I think it was with the Wind Fish.  I'm not exactly sure though.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 7, 2009)

wind_waker_tetra said:
			
		

> wow ...so what do you do first ??? ill go plug my gc and can you tell me plz ?  you guys rock ! thx !


Near one of the triangle islands there's a cyclone, go there and let it suck you up, have plenty of arrows and shoot the frog in it.


----------



## wind_waker_tetra (Mar 7, 2009)

which character is your favorite ?? mine is Tetra duhh


----------



## Resonate (Mar 7, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> wind_waker_tetra said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Frog's Gonna Be up  near the top of the cyclone, so aim wisely.  

Then you can teleport to the mother and Child Island to get the special arrows.


----------



## Ciaran (Mar 7, 2009)

wind_waker_tetra said:
			
		

> which character is your favorite ?? mine is Tetra duhh


The bird postmen :] :]


----------



## wind_waker_tetra (Mar 7, 2009)

oh and thxx megamannt125 !


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 7, 2009)

wind_waker_tetra said:
			
		

> which character is your favorite ?? mine is Tetra duhh


Link and Ganondorf of course.


----------



## wind_waker_tetra (Mar 7, 2009)

thxxx pootman !


----------



## Yetiman15 (Mar 7, 2009)

wind_waker_tetra said:
			
		

> which character is your favorite ?? mine is Tetra duhh


Other than Link...Makar  :veryhappy:


----------



## Resonate (Mar 7, 2009)

wind_waker_tetra said:
			
		

> which character is your favorite ?? mine is Tetra duhh


Link, the King of Red Lions, and Orca.  (The Swordsman guy)   

^^ At least for LoZ: Windwaker ^^   

*Oh and Makar!  That little tree guy is awesome.


----------



## Ciaran (Mar 7, 2009)

pootman1234 said:
			
		

> wind_waker_tetra said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## wind_waker_tetra (Mar 7, 2009)

Cool link and ganon niceeee !


----------



## wind_waker_tetra (Mar 7, 2009)

yourfav characters are all cool and makar is Cute i like when they all like fly away xD


----------



## Yetiman15 (Mar 7, 2009)

wind_waker_tetra said:
			
		

> yourfav characters are all cool and makar is Cute i like when they all like fly away xD


I like when he plays the violin. I wish I was that good at violin.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0zgX9yjF9QI&feature=related


----------



## wind_waker_tetra (Mar 7, 2009)

lol


----------



## Ciaran (Mar 7, 2009)

So, no other tingle fans out there??


----------



## Resonate (Mar 7, 2009)

nintenmad said:
			
		

> So, no other tingle fans out there??


I like Tingle. He gives me a Camera!  

Except he rips me off when I have to get my maps checked by him.   D:


----------



## reedstr16 (Mar 7, 2009)

nicko9585 said:
			
		

> the wind walker sucks its the worst game in the history of Zelda! worse than ]ARE YOU SERIOUS? windwaker is awesome! i love the game, graphics are cool looking, and i like the music too! great game!


----------



## wind_waker_tetra (Mar 7, 2009)

reedstr16 said:
			
		

> nicko9585 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## reedstr16 (Mar 7, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uRv8gnBMiWM

this is cool and one of my faves are tingle and link!










this is fake but looks cool lol


----------



## wind_waker_tetra (Mar 7, 2009)

wow the video is amazing :O  Its awsomeeee !


----------



## reedstr16 (Mar 7, 2009)

ya i know its sweet!


----------



## wind_waker_tetra (Mar 7, 2009)

lol ! anyways what is your favorite boss ? :O  easy umm i like .....the bird ^.^ the giant one I dont know his name


----------



## reedstr16 (Mar 7, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=26FnZrmiSgU&feature=related
this is also funny
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rSlF81uRH08&feature=related
i am just going to find a bunch of these lol
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HLpCL9AU8gs&feature=related


----------



## reedstr16 (Mar 7, 2009)

wind_waker_tetra said:
			
		

> lol ! anyways what is your favorite boss ? :O  easy umm i like .....the bird ^.^ the giant one I dont know his name


idk, i dont really want to spoil it so idk


edit: i dont get how these things work but they are cool!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nJYho56INKU&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xcTPRjiCs6s&feature=related


----------



## Yetiman15 (Mar 7, 2009)

wind_waker_tetra said:
			
		

> lol ! anyways what is your favorite boss ? :O  easy umm i like .....the bird ^.^ the giant one I dont know his name


I think the Helmaroc king has the best mechanics when fighting him i.e making him get his beak stuck then smashing his face in with a giant hammer    as well as good music. But my favorite boss by just looking at him would have to be...Molgera.


----------



## wind_waker_tetra (Mar 7, 2009)

hey I got the fire and ice arrows ! thxx guys !


----------



## reedstr16 (Mar 7, 2009)

sense probably nobody gets those therimen thingys here is a video that i learned a lot from and is interesting lol
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cd4jvtAr8JM&feature=related


----------



## wind_waker_tetra (Mar 7, 2009)

oh and nice choice ! ^.^


----------



## reedstr16 (Mar 7, 2009)

wind_waker_tetra said:
			
		

> hey I got the fire and ice arrows ! thxx guys !


nice!


----------



## Caleb (Mar 7, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> It's not as good as Ocarina of Time but it is one of the best.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> ...


i agree. i have LoZ:OoT channel and i "had" it for n64 and i think its the best.


----------



## wind_waker_tetra (Mar 7, 2009)

its a Cool strory and the game is long ! but I like WW  its my fave !


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 7, 2009)

wind_waker_tetra said:
			
		

> its a Cool strory and the game is long ! but I like WW  its my fave !


How far r u now? :r


----------



## wind_waker_tetra (Mar 7, 2009)

in wind waker ? or Oot ?


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 7, 2009)

wind_waker_tetra said:
			
		

> in wind waker ? or Oot ?


<_<...

WW...


----------



## wind_waker_tetra (Mar 7, 2009)

oops umm well I met laruto the zora and im heading for the windy place  !


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 7, 2009)

wind_waker_tetra said:
			
		

> oops umm well I met laruto the zora and im heading for the windy place  !


OK........
Good Luck ask if needed.


----------



## wind_waker_tetra (Mar 7, 2009)

umm you know when you meet the two sages and they tell you to find someone who has the same instruments as them ....... who are these people anyways ? I know that makar has the violent but is it him I have to go too ?


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 7, 2009)

wind_waker_tetra said:
			
		

> umm you know when you meet the two sages and they tell you to find someone who has the same instruments as them ....... who are these people anyways ? I know that makar has the violent but is it him I have to go too ?


Find Makar at the Forest Haven. Follow the sound of music at the waterfalls.

Go to Dragon Roost and look for a chick with the harp thingy.

I suggest you do the harp chick first because it's easier.


----------



## wind_waker_tetra (Mar 7, 2009)

oh ok thxx ^.^


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 7, 2009)

wind_waker_tetra said:
			
		

> oh ok thxx ^.^


You don't know who the chick is! >


----------



## Yetiman15 (Mar 7, 2009)

Toon][quote="wind_waker_tetra said:
			
		

> oh ok thxx ^.^


You don't know who the chick is! >[/quote]It's a bird.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 7, 2009)

Yetiman15 said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="wind_waker_tetra said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 the Komali   [/quote]SHUT THE *censored.3.0* UP EDIT IT EDIT IT EDIT IT SHE DOESNT WANNA BE TOLD!!


----------



## Suaure (Mar 7, 2009)

ALL ZELDA GAMES ARE AWSOME. Just because wind waker is the best one, doesnt mean it "sucks". WIndwaker is AMAZING btw.


----------



## Yetiman15 (Mar 7, 2009)

Toon][quote="Yetiman15 said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="wind_waker_tetra said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 the Komali   [/quote]SHUT THE *censored.3.0* UP EDIT IT EDIT IT EDIT IT SHE DOESNT WANNA BE TOLD!![/quote]If she doesn't want to be told why'd you tell her about Makar?


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 7, 2009)

Yetiman15 said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="Yetiman15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SHUT THE *censored.3.0* UP EDIT IT EDIT IT EDIT IT SHE DOESNT WANNA BE TOLD!![/quote]If she doesn't want to be told why'd you tell her about Makar?[/quote]SHE ALREADY KNEW IT WAS HIM I just gave her a hint.


----------



## Yetiman15 (Mar 7, 2009)

Toon][quote="Yetiman15 said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="Yetiman15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SHUT THE *censored.3.0* UP EDIT IT EDIT IT EDIT IT SHE DOESNT WANNA BE TOLD!![/quote]If she doesn't want to be told why'd you tell her about Makar?[/quote]SHE ALREADY KNEW IT WAS HIM I just gave her a hint.[/quote]Alright there's no need to yell dickhead.


----------



## wind_waker_tetra (Mar 7, 2009)

lol .. actually I didnt know who was medli was but you said bird so I was like TOO DRAGON ROOST ISLAND  !! so i searched and searched and I found her ...


----------



## wind_waker_tetra (Mar 7, 2009)

uh oh im about to face the earth temples boss D: im scared I have NO CLUE what he is or what he does or what he looks likee helppppppp D: ....


----------



## wind_waker_tetra (Mar 7, 2009)

oh no nvm .. not there yet XD it was a big door i Thought is was that ....oops


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 7, 2009)

LOL.

The boss is usually.....at the END. xD


----------



## wind_waker_tetra (Mar 7, 2009)

imm sry its just that the fire and ice temples were so short I thought this one was gonna be short too D: . I got worried and ... *sighs* ..... ok im fine now .. ill go do the temple but at 10pm (my time ) i go watch naruto !  and bleach wooot .. so only 53 mins to play !


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 7, 2009)

1 word about earth temple boss: Funny


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 7, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> 1 word about earth temple boss: Funny


LOL.

I like Wind temple the best.


----------



## wind_waker_tetra (Mar 7, 2009)

mehhhh dont tell me but isnt the earth temples boss like a porkypine ? :3


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 7, 2009)

wind_waker_tetra said:
			
		

> mehhhh dont tell me but isnt the earth temples boss like a porkypine ? :3


No it's the ghost of santa claus.


----------



## wind_waker_tetra (Mar 7, 2009)

?   whatt ? o.o  im scared ...


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 7, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> wind_waker_tetra said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LAWLZ


----------



## wind_waker_tetra (Mar 7, 2009)

Toon][quote="Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> wind_waker_tetra said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LAWLZ[/quote]he was kidding .  
:huh:	  good.... anyways isnt it ??? a giant spiked back porkypine ?  :veryhappy:


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 7, 2009)

wind_waker_tetra said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he was kidding .  
:huh:	  good.... anyways isnt it ??? a giant spiked back porkypine ?  :veryhappy: [/quote]<_<

Wait and see.

Let's hope you've been a good girl this year... >


----------



## wind_waker_tetra (Mar 7, 2009)

and it was funny megamannt125 .. you almost tricked me O.O ....


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 7, 2009)

wind_waker_tetra said:
			
		

> and it was funny megamannt125 .. you almost tricked me O.O ....


^_^

Yup.

..................OR DID HE?? o_o


----------



## wind_waker_tetra (Mar 7, 2009)

Toon][quote="wind_waker_tetra said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he was kidding .  
:huh:	  good.... anyways isnt it ??? a giant spiked back porkypine ?  :veryhappy: [/quote]<_<

Wait and see.

Let's hope you've been a good girl this year... >[/quote]O_O .... ive been ..... I hope...... *twitches for an hour*


----------



## wind_waker_tetra (Mar 7, 2009)

and no i dont think he tricked me ... i hope not ... o.o


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 7, 2009)

wind_waker_tetra said:
			
		

> and no i dont think he tricked me ... i hope not ... o.o


*cough*


----------



## wind_waker_tetra (Mar 7, 2009)

..... .. i dont wanna finish the earth temple D: ... lol  toonlinksmaster did you finish the game ?


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 7, 2009)

wind_waker_tetra said:
			
		

> ..... .. i dont wanna finish the earth temple D: ... lol  toon]DER....
> 
> Read my name.
> DUH.
> ...


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 7, 2009)

Toon][quote="wind_waker_tetra said:
			
		

> ..... .. i dont wanna finish the earth temple D: ... lol  toon]DER....
> 
> Read my name.
> DUH.
> ...


Wind waker aint scary....


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 7, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="wind_waker_tetra said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ASHUSHA YESH IT IZZ


----------



## wind_waker_tetra (Mar 7, 2009)

i think i can ? D:


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 7, 2009)

Toon][quote="Hub12 said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="wind_waker_tetra said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ASHUSHA YESH IT IZZ[/quote]Dude...Wtf are you talking bout....D = gtg byez


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 7, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude...Wtf are you talking bout....D = gtg byez[/quote]GTFAOT


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 7, 2009)

Toon][quote="Hub12 said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ASHUSHA YESH IT IZZ[/quote]Dude...Wtf are you talking bout....D = gtg byez[/quote]GTFAOT[/quote]=O meanie....


----------



## Thunder (Mar 7, 2009)

Toon][quote="nicko9585 said:
			
		

> the wind walker sucks its the worst game in the history of Zelda! worse than ]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And it's Waker, not "Walker"


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 7, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="nicko9585 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Gives crash the "Wth" look*BEAT DA EARF TEMPLE YET TATRA!!


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 7, 2009)

wind_waker_tetra said:
			
		

> and it was funny megamannt125 .. you almost tricked me O.O ....


I was being serious...


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 7, 2009)

wind_waker_tetra said:
			
		

> i think i can ? D:


It's a easy battle once you figure out what to do.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 7, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> wind_waker_tetra said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SHUSH WHAT SHE DOESN'T KNOW WILL PROBABLY HURT HER DON'T SAY YOURE KIDDING OR NOT CONFUSE HER!


----------



## wind_waker_tetra (Mar 8, 2009)

lol im not confused  im going to beat the temple TODAY !!!!!!


----------



## wind_waker_tetra (Mar 8, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> wind_waker_tetra said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 seriously ? uh oh ....... well now I really dont wanna beat the earth temple ;-;


----------



## Yetiman15 (Mar 8, 2009)

wind_waker_tetra said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 The next temple is better. In my opinion.


----------



## wind_waker_tetra (Mar 8, 2009)

Yetiman15 said:
			
		

> wind_waker_tetra said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh no he said that the earth temple boss was ghost santa claus something like that   so I got scared ! lol


----------



## Draco Roar (Mar 8, 2009)

I love all Zelda games but the graphics on this game were like the icing of a Zelda cake!


----------



## wind_waker_tetra (Mar 8, 2009)

i love the graphics they're different !


----------



## Yetiman15 (Mar 8, 2009)

I wish they'd make a new Zelda game on the wii with these graphics. Like a FS but you play it like WW.


----------



## wind_waker_tetra (Mar 8, 2009)

ya i know ...


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 8, 2009)

Yes.


GO PLAY NAO!


----------



## wind_waker_tetra (Mar 8, 2009)

i did play D: ... i just cant figure the temple out ....ill go play right now !!!


----------



## Yetiman15 (Mar 8, 2009)

wind_waker_tetra said:
			
		

> i did play D: ... i just cant figure the temple out ....ill go play right now !!!


What's got you stumped?


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 8, 2009)

Yetiman15 said:
			
		

> wind_waker_tetra said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She lost Medli. <_<
LAWLZ
But I helped her and shes playing


----------



## Yetiman15 (Mar 8, 2009)

Toon][quote="Yetiman15 said:
			
		

> wind_waker_tetra said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She lost Medli. <_<
LAWLZ
But I helped her and shes playing[/quote]You tell her how to get the compass? If she got that she would never lose her.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 8, 2009)

Yetiman15 said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="Yetiman15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You tell her how to get the compass? If she got that she would never lose her.[/quote]She has it.
She forgot that the compass shows where Medli was.


----------



## Yetiman15 (Mar 8, 2009)

Aah. I love the item you get in that dungeon it looks good with the master sword.


----------



## wind_waker_tetra (Mar 8, 2009)

oh it does show you where Medli is  .. wow didnt know that


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 8, 2009)

wind_waker_tetra said:
			
		

> oh it does show you where Medli is  .. wow didnt know that


BEAT IT NAO!?!?


----------



## wind_waker_tetra (Mar 8, 2009)

no not yet ... D: .. im at like the 6th room ....


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 8, 2009)

wind_waker_tetra said:
			
		

> no not yet ... D: .. im at like the 6th room ....


God....


You suck. X_X
lawlz


----------



## wind_waker_tetra (Mar 8, 2009)

its hard ... its like puzzles ..lots of em but i got the mirror shield  ? isnt that good ??


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 8, 2009)

wind_waker_tetra said:
			
		

> its hard ... its like puzzles ..lots of em but i got the mirror shield  ? isnt that good ??


Then you're more than 6 rooms in... <_<


----------



## wind_waker_tetra (Mar 8, 2009)

Toon][quote="wind_waker_tetra said:
			
		

> its hard ... its like puzzles ..lots of em but i got the mirror shield  ? isnt that good ??


Then you're more than 6 rooms in... <_<[/quote]probly .... i hope so D:   lol


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 8, 2009)

wind_waker_tetra said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="wind_waker_tetra said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


probly .... i hope so D:   lol [/quote]GO FINISH!!


----------



## wind_waker_tetra (Mar 8, 2009)

Toon][quote="wind_waker_tetra said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="wind_waker_tetra said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


probly .... i hope so D:   lol [/quote]GO FINISH!![/quote]ok ok .. ill go play again .. ... again ....


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 8, 2009)

wind_waker_tetra said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="wind_waker_tetra said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GO FINISH!![/quote]ok ok .. ill go play again .. ... again ....[/quote]AND DON'T COME BACK UNTIL YOU'RE DONE!


----------



## Yetiman15 (Mar 8, 2009)

Toon][quote="wind_waker_tetra said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="wind_waker_tetra said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GO FINISH!![/quote]ok ok .. ill go play again .. ... again ....[/quote]AND DON'T COME BACK UNTIL YOU'RE DONE![/quote]You're nuts man.  :veryhappy:


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 8, 2009)

Yetiman15 said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="wind_waker_tetra said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AND DON'T COME BACK UNTIL YOU'RE DONE![/quote]You're nuts man.  :veryhappy: [/quote]No I'm not.


SANTA SHALL DIE!@


----------



## Yetiman15 (Mar 8, 2009)

Toon][quote="Yetiman15 said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="wind_waker_tetra said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AND DON'T COME BACK UNTIL YOU'RE DONE![/quote]You're nuts man.  :veryhappy: [/quote]No I'm not.


SANTA SHALL DIE!@[/quote]Then you go kill him if you want to see him die. Let her travel at her pace.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 8, 2009)

Yetiman15 said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="Yetiman15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No I'm not.


SANTA SHALL DIE!@[/quote]Then you go kill him if you want to see him die. Let her travel at her pace. [/quote]I bet f I was in that temple with her I'd pass her in 30 minutes. x]
Cuz I memorized it.


----------



## Yetiman15 (Mar 8, 2009)

30 mins? I bet I'd pass her in 10


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 8, 2009)

Yetiman15 said:
			
		

> 30 mins? I bet I'd pass her in 10


I hope the next Zelda has Wifi fight capabilities.



<small>I'd PWN you all...</small>


----------



## Yetiman15 (Mar 8, 2009)

Toon][quote="Yetiman15 said:
			
		

> 30 mins? I bet I'd pass her in 10


I hope the next Zelda has Wifi fight capabilities.



<small>I'd PWN you all...</small>[/quote]Dear god. A Zelda Fighting Game? Nope don't want to see it...EVER!!!


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 8, 2009)

Toon][quote="Yetiman15 said:
			
		

> 30 mins? I bet I'd pass her in 10


I hope the next Zelda has Wifi fight capabilities.



<small>I'd PWN you all...</small>[/quote]No...No you wouldn't...


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 8, 2009)

I need help on the sages part. Where do you get the items to carry the rocks?


----------



## MygL (Mar 8, 2009)

O....M... G... 14 pages this proves WW is the best!!


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 8, 2009)

Yetiman15 said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="Yetiman15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dear god. A Zelda Fighting Game? Nope don't want to see it...EVER!!![/quote]PFFT.

It'd be awesome.

Up to 4 people.

Normal, red, purple, blue, and dark to choose from. ^_^
And it'd be a normal Zelda game, but it'd have battle too.

BB you need the Cyclone song.
Get sucked in and shoot the guy 3 times to get it.
Then go to the square by The Forsaken Fortress to get the Fire and Ice arrows.
Then go to the square just south of Dragon Roost to get the bracelets.


----------



## Yetiman15 (Mar 8, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> I need help on the sages part. Where do you get the items to carry the rocks?


Fire Mountain Island. Square just South of Dragon Roost Island.


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 8, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> I need help on the sages part. Where do you get the items to carry the rocks?


Umm..Wait what its in tah volcano


What yetiman said.


----------



## Yetiman15 (Mar 8, 2009)

Toon][quote="Yetiman15 said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="Yetiman15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dear god. A Zelda Fighting Game? Nope don't want to see it...EVER!!![/quote]PFFT.

It'd be awesome.

Up to 4 people.

Normal, red, purple, blue, and dark to choose from. ^_^
And it'd be a normal Zelda game, but it'd have battle too.[/quote]That would be the dumbest thing. How are you gonna have a four player free for all zelda fighting game. The mechanics of a zelda game just don't fit.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 8, 2009)

Toon][quote="Yetiman15 said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="Yetiman15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dear god. A Zelda Fighting Game? Nope don't want to see it...EVER!!![/quote]PFFT.

It'd be awesome.

Up to 4 people.

Normal, red, purple, blue, and dark to choose from. ^_^
And it'd be a normal Zelda game, but it'd have battle too.

BB you need the Cyclone song.
Get sucked in and shoot the guy 3 times to get it.
Then go to the square by The Forsaken Fortress to get the Fire and Ice arrows.
Then go to the square just south of Dragon Roost to get the bracelets.[/quote]No it would have up to 6 players.
Red
Blue
Purple
Green
Black
White


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 8, 2009)

Yetiman15 said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="Yetiman15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PFFT.

It'd be awesome.

Up to 4 people.

Normal, red, purple, blue, and dark to choose from. ^_^

And it'd be a normal Zelda game, but it'd have battle too.[/quote]That would be the dumbest thing. How are you gonna have a four player free for all zelda fighting game. The mechanics of a zelda game just don't fit.[/quote]You just don't understand. <_<

It'd be just like normal play, but you're fighting other people. (AKA other Links)

And you'd all have, like, a certain amount of health that you could choose.SEE?
Mega gets it.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 8, 2009)

Yetiman15 said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="Yetiman15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PFFT.

It'd be awesome.

Up to 4 people.

Normal, red, purple, blue, and dark to choose from. ^_^
And it'd be a normal Zelda game, but it'd have battle too.[/quote]That would be the dumbest thing. How are you gonna have a four player free for all zelda fighting game. The mechanics of a zelda game just don't fit.[/quote]YOu'd treat them the same as any monster, shoot them with arrows, slash them with swords, and you'd each have like 4 hearts.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 8, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Yetiman15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YOu'd treat them the same as any monster, shoot them with arrows, slash them with swords, and you'd each have like 4 hearts.[/quote]Yeah you could choose 5, 10, 15, or 20 hearts.


----------



## Yetiman15 (Mar 8, 2009)

No then how would items work when all they have to do is hold up their shield? You'd just have mindless Sword Slashing at a shield...Unless you take out the lock-on feature.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 8, 2009)

Yetiman15 said:
			
		

> No then how would items work when all they have to do is hold up their shield? You'd just have mindless Sword Slashing at a shield...Unless you take out the lock-on feature.


<_<

Whatever.
They're called SPECIALS, like in TP.
Shield bump?
Stuns them?


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 8, 2009)

Yetiman15 said:
			
		

> No then how would items work when all they have to do is hold up their shield? You'd just have mindless Sword Slashing at a shield...Unless you take out the lock-on feature.


They have to let go of they're shield to attack and it could be like SSB where you can only hold up your shield for a certain amount of time.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 8, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Yetiman15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, thatd be dumb.

But if they kept shielding, you'd use a special, like in TP.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 8, 2009)

Toon][quote="Yetiman15 said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="Yetiman15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dear god. A Zelda Fighting Game? Nope don't want to see it...EVER!!![/quote]PFFT.

It'd be awesome.

Up to 4 people.

Normal, red, purple, blue, and dark to choose from. ^_^
And it'd be a normal Zelda game, but it'd have battle too.

BB you need the Cyclone song.
Get sucked in and shoot the guy 3 times to get it.
Then go to the square by The Forsaken Fortress to get the Fire and Ice arrows.
Then go to the square just south of Dragon Roost to get the bracelets.[/quote]So i have to shoot him down; is it possible to lock onto him? Also, the square, do you mean the main part? And who at Dragon Roost do I get the bracelets from?


----------



## Yetiman15 (Mar 8, 2009)

I still don't like the sound of it. I don't think it requires any skill then it sounds more like a matter of luck.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 8, 2009)

Toon][quote="Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Yetiman15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, thatd be dumb.

But if they kept shielding, you'd use a special, like in TP.[/quote]I think that 2D zelda would be more suited to this sort of thing though.


----------



## Yetiman15 (Mar 8, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think that 2D zelda would be more suited to this sort of thing though.[/quote]Agreed. that makes it sound better.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 8, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="Yetiman15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PFFT.

It'd be awesome.

Up to 4 people.

Normal, red, purple, blue, and dark to choose from. ^_^
And it'd be a normal Zelda game, but it'd have battle too.

BB you need the Cyclone song.
Get sucked in and shoot the guy 3 times to get it.
Then go to the square by The Forsaken Fortress to get the Fire and Ice arrows.
Then go to the square just south of Dragon Roost to get the bracelets.[/quote]So i have to shoot him down; is it possible to lock onto him? Also, the square, do you mean the main part? And who at Dragon Roost do I get the bracelets from?[/quote]You get sucked into a tornado, no you cant lock on hit him with 3 arrows.

then use the song to go to the mother and child isles near Forsaken Fortress.
Get the fire and ice, then go to the square south(under) Dragon Roost.
Shoot an ice arrows at the huge fire volcano thingy, thats coming out, and it goes away.
You sneak into the volcano mke your way tot the bracelets, and leave.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 8, 2009)

[quote="Toon]then use the song to go to the mother and child isles near Forsaken Fortress.
Get the fire and ice, then go to the square south(under) Dragon Roost.
Shoot an ice arrows at the huge fire volcano thingy, thats coming out, and it goes away.
You sneak into the volcano mke your way tot the bracelets, and leave.  [/quote]what volcanoy thing? And go to the mother child islands? Oh, you mean go into them! okay, then go to the square (on the map, you should've said that) under the Dragon Roost, then go to the Fire Isle, you mean that.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 8, 2009)

Yah.

ZOMG I FOUND THE LAST WINDFALL ISLAND FIGURE!! :gyroidsideways:


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 8, 2009)

Oh, and when do you meet tingle to get the map translated???


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 8, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Oh, and when do you meet tingle to get the map translated???


Your not even close to there....you have to do two dungeons to get to there.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 8, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Oh, and when do you meet tingle to get the map translated???


You don't do that untl after the earth and wind temples.
If you didnt free Tingle hes on windfall.

Then you get the 8, "special charts."
You'll see when you beat the temples.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 8, 2009)

Toon][quote="Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Oh, and when do you meet tingle to get the map translated???


You don't do that untl after the earth and wind temples.
If you didnt free Tingle hes on windfall.

Then you get the 8, "special charts."
You'll see when you beat the temples.[/quote]Where do I free him? OH THE LIGHTHOUSE?


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 8, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where do I free him? OH THE LIGHTHOUSE?[/quote]*Bangs head on table* YOU FREE HIM ON WINDFALL IN THE JAIL


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 8, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where do I free him? OH THE LIGHTHOUSE?[/quote]In Windfall, dock at the port, and go up the grassy hill past the fat poor guy.
You go past that wooden ramp, and to the right there's a door on the red building.
Go in and find the switch to free tingle
@Hub: SHUSH!


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 8, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where do I free him? OH THE LIGHTHOUSE?[/quote]In the prison near the grave.


----------



## wind_waker_tetra (Mar 8, 2009)

ok ive finished a little bit of the temple... im almost done so ill play later ...  arent you proud toon?!?!


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 8, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In the prison near the grave.[/quote]okay, thanks.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 8, 2009)

wind_waker_tetra said:
			
		

> ok ive finished a little bit of the temple... im almost done so ill play later ...  arent you proud toon?!?!


Did you finish?

No.

Am I proud?

No. T_T


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 8, 2009)

Toon][quote="wind_waker_tetra said:
			
		

> ok ive finished a little bit of the temple... im almost done so ill play later ...  arent you proud toon?!?!


Did you finish?

No.

Am I proud?

No. T_T [/quote]what does he/she mean? Beat the game?


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 8, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="wind_waker_tetra said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what does he/she mean? Beat the game?[/quote]Finish the Earth temple.

And kill Santa Claus. >


----------



## wind_waker_tetra (Mar 8, 2009)

Toon][quote="wind_waker_tetra said:
			
		

> ok ive finished a little bit of the temple... im almost done so ill play later ...  arent you proud toon?!?!


Did you finish?

No.

Am I proud?

No. T_T [/quote]D: .. why not ?!?!?ill finish tommorow i will !! its just i'm at my friends house and i played only a little but i finished alot  so are you at least a little proud ?


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 8, 2009)

wind_waker_tetra said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="wind_waker_tetra said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


D: .. why not ?!?!?ill finish tommorow i will !! its just i'm at my friends house and i played only a little but i finished alot  so are you at least a little proud ? [/quote]Can I have a dollar?


----------



## wind_waker_tetra (Mar 8, 2009)

Toon][quote="wind_waker_tetra said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="wind_waker_tetra said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


D: .. why not ?!?!?ill finish tommorow i will !! its just i'm at my friends house and i played only a little but i finished alot  so are you at least a little proud ? [/quote]Can I have a dollar?[/quote]ummm why ? xD


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 8, 2009)

wind_waker_tetra said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="wind_waker_tetra said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can I have a dollar?[/quote]ummm why ? xD[/quote]he wants one. Can I have two?

coughtetramakesagoodzeldaandisbetterlokingaszeldacough


----------



## julezz (Mar 8, 2009)

hey people


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 8, 2009)

julien11 said:
			
		

> hey people


HAI.

Tatra did youz win it yetz


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 8, 2009)

in the earth temple, what do you do in the third room. The Room where Medli gets trapped in if the dark hand gets her.


----------



## tj7777777 (Mar 9, 2009)

puppet gonon was fun as hell and the picturtes i used to take were classic


----------



## MygL (Mar 9, 2009)

Toon][quote="Yetiman15 said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="Yetiman15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That would be the dumbest thing. How are you gonna have a four player free for all zelda fighting game. The mechanics of a zelda game just don't fit.[/quote]You just don't understand. <_<

It'd be just like normal play, but you're fighting other people. (AKA other Links)

And you'd all have, like, a certain amount of health that you could choose.SEE?
Mega gets it.[/quote]I don


----------



## Thunder (Mar 9, 2009)

Toon][quote="Master Crash said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="nicko9585 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Gives crash the "Wth" look*BEAT DA EARF TEMPLE YET TATRA!![/quote]I was talkin' about what Nicko said.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 9, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> in the earth temple, what do you do in the third room. The Room where Medli gets trapped in if the dark hand gets her.


BB, if she gets captured go back to the big room with the blue mst and the statue head.
Play the control song and bring her down.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 9, 2009)

Toon][quote="Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> in the earth temple, what do you do in the third room. The Room where Medli gets trapped in if the dark hand gets her.


BB, if she gets captured go back to the big room with the blue mst and the statue head.
Play the control song and bring her down.[/quote]I know how to get her down, but what do i do in the room(s). Like what's the point?


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 9, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know how to get her down, but what do i do in the room(s). Like what's the point?[/quote].....Want me to go find another vid....


----------



## wind_waker_tetra (Mar 10, 2009)

Toon][quote="julien11 said:
			
		

> hey people


HAI.

Tatra did youz win it yetz[/quote]ok im at the boss !!! :s uh oh .. i dont know how to beat the boss D:


----------



## Adds1028 (Mar 10, 2009)

wind_waker_tetra said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="julien11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok im at the boss !!! :s uh oh .. i dont know how to beat the boss D: [/quote]Just get in there and show 'em who the real boss is!


----------



## wind_waker_tetra (Mar 10, 2009)

Adds1028 said:
			
		

> wind_waker_tetra said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just get in there and show 'em who the real boss is![/quote] ok ill go beat it right now !!


----------



## wind_waker_tetra (Mar 10, 2009)

soo brb xP


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 10, 2009)

Wait which boss?...


----------



## Adds1028 (Mar 10, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Wait which boss?...


"A" boss. Lol


----------



## julezz (Mar 10, 2009)

Adds1028 said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hahahaha lol


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 10, 2009)

How do you blow up the giant towers in the ocean?


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 10, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> How do you blow up the giant towers in the ocean?


...Wtf are you talking about...


What towers?......And you probably need BOMBS.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 10, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> How do you blow up the giant towers in the ocean?


You dont.

Hit the cannons and kill the people.


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Mar 10, 2009)

nicko9585 said:
			
		

> the wind walker sucks its the worst game in the history of Zelda! worse than ]GTFO
> :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 10, 2009)

Toon][quote="Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> How do you blow up the giant towers in the ocean?


You dont.

Hit the cannons and kill the people.[/quote]yes, but there is a triforce piece under one.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 10, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes, but there is a triforce piece under one. [/quote]No, its near one.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 10, 2009)

Toon][quote="Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes, but there is a triforce piece under one. [/quote]No, its near one.[/quote]but i dont see any light. And the map by outset, is it on outset orby it in the water?


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 10, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, its near one.[/quote]but i dont see any light. And the map by outset, is it on outset orby it in the water?[/quote]Out near it.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 10, 2009)

in the water?


----------



## wind_waker_tetra (Mar 10, 2009)

ya i beat the earth temples boss !!! WOOOT !!!! ....


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 10, 2009)

wind_waker_tetra said:
			
		

> ya i beat the earth temples boss !!! WOOOT !!!! ....


he was really easy


----------



## Caleb (Mar 10, 2009)

i never beat it. i got as far as that god temple thing.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 10, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> in the water?


NOOO......

You dig it up on LAND. <_<

YES it's in the water!
You salvage them up.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 10, 2009)

Toon][quote="Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> in the water?


NOOO......

You dig it up on LAND. <_<

YES it's in the water!
You salvage them up.[/quote]but most of them are in colosseum battles?


----------



## Fluufy (Mar 10, 2009)

i lost my copy of it :'(
i was so close to the end to! DX


----------



## wind_waker_tetra (Mar 11, 2009)

oh thats sad I just had it a couple of days ago .. like ... 5 days ago or a week maybe


----------



## Collin (Mar 12, 2009)

how is it "LoZ"


----------



## wind_waker_tetra (Mar 12, 2009)

what do you mean .... LoZ means legend of Zelda and theres lots of legend of Zelda game so which one ?


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 13, 2009)

wind_waker_tetra said:
			
		

> what do you mean .... LoZ means legend of Zelda and theres lots of legend of Zelda game so which one ?


 just beat it AGAIN...

GAWD you're slow girl.... (I think, right? xDD)


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Mar 13, 2009)

I thought Wind Waker was really cute and fun. Kinda short though.

But my favorite Zelda was either Ocarina or Twilight Princess.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 13, 2009)

Ron Ronaldo said:
			
		

> I thought Wind Waker was really cute and fun. Kinda short though.
> 
> But my favorite Zelda was either Ocarina or Twilight Princess.


----------



## Demolator40 (Mar 13, 2009)

Aaaahhh. I have WW. My personal fave. I liked the helmaroc king. I remember cracking his head with a hammer


----------



## wind_waker_tetra (Mar 14, 2009)

Toon][quote="wind_waker_tetra said:
			
		

> what do you mean .... LoZ means legend of Zelda and theres lots of legend of Zelda game so which one ?


 just beat it AGAIN...

GAWD you're slow girl.... (I think, right? xDD)[/quote]yes, yes i am a slow girl ..


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 14, 2009)

BTW, where are all the kids hiding? I found the one behind the bomb shop.


----------



## wind_waker_tetra (Mar 15, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> BTW, where are all the kids hiding? I found the one behind the bomb shop.


what kids  ? is your talking about wind waker not there yet


----------



## Kyle (Mar 15, 2009)

wind_waker_tetra said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's talkinf about the Killer Bees, a gang of 4 kids on Windfall island.
I remember that there is one of the kids on top of the large pine tree near the homeless man. To get him down just roll into the tree.

I thought WW was ok, but waaaaaayy too easy. The ghost boss is probably the easiest boss in a LoZ game... well, next to the dragon in the first one.


----------



## wind_waker_tetra (Mar 22, 2009)

Cool


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 22, 2009)

wind_waker_tetra said:
			
		

> Cool


HAPPEH FACE!! 
DID U BEAT IT YET MISSIE!
I NEED 10 PICS AND MY NINTENDO GALLERY IS DONE!!


----------

